# GPU-Z doesn't show voltage readings.



## Sumppi (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi!
I have asus hd4850 and gpu-z doesn't show any voltage readings, only clocks/temps/fan and gpu load.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 27, 2009)

Gpu-Z doesn't support voltage readings.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Gpu-Z doesn't support voltage readings.



yes it does. on cards that have the right voltage regulator .. like some ancient x1900, 2900, also gtx 260, 280, 295


----------

